# VW historians.....pics of EA266??



## Partsdude (Aug 27, 2002)

I read a brief article on VW project EA266 recently. The article did include some photos of the prototype model, but not the actual prototype vehicle. Even though this was one of Ferry Porsche's greatest failures, I've been absolutely facinated by the design. Does anyone know where I could find some more detailed information, and more importantly, pictures of the prototype during testing? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## focusdchaos (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (Partsdude)*


----------



## Partsdude (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (focusdchaos)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Wow, that was fast!! The upper photo looks like the model photos I saw in the article. The lower one almost looks like a Renault R5. Thanks, focusdchaos.


----------



## 18Ted (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (Partsdude)*

Hmmm...sounds like the Golf/Rabbit that almost was...
So - I assume you've read this article:
http://www.vw.com/owners/magazine/driverarch/tbcf97.htm 
Not alot of info - but at least from VW directly.


----------



## Partsdude (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (18Ted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmm...sounds like the Golf/Rabbit that almost was...[HR][/HR]​ Yea, the design was pretty revolutionary for the time(1966). From what I've gathered, the water-cooled mid-engine/RWD design is what did it in. But if you look closely, there are subtle styling cues(flush side windows, hatch shape, ect) that follow all the way up to the current model year Golfs.


----------



## 18Ted (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (Partsdude)*

It seems strange that VW had a car that they themselves said was ready to launch, that they would scrap - and that there wouldn't be more pictures out there...
Found more pics:


----------



## 18Ted (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (Partsdude)*

Just thought of something else : air-cooled, mid-engine, RWD...is this the project that eventually became the VW/Porsche 914 (although the 914 was only available in the US as a Porsche)???


----------



## Partsdude (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: VW historians.....pics of EA266?? (18Ted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just thought of something else : air-cooled, mid-engine, RWD...is this the project that eventually became the VW/Porsche 914 (although the 914 was only available in the US as a Porsche)???[HR][/HR]​Yes, that is true. But the 914 has a rear hood for upper engine access and the engine is not INSIDE the passenger compartment, like the EA266. For some reason, Porsche had to make the EA266 water-cooled. It had something to do with the positioning of the engine in the new platform. But I do agree, Porsche seemed to be on a mid-engine design kick at the time.


----------

